
McKinsey Faces Criminal Inquiry over Bankruptcy Case Conduct - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/business/mckinsey-criminal-investigation-bankruptcy.html
======
chirau
McKinsey's practices are becoming more and more worrying as the company is
coming under the limelight.

I can't forget their shady practices in South Africa which they tries to hide
and NY Times aired them out and then they started complaining that the paper
was targeting them.

Here is the piece: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/26/world/africa/mckinsey-
sou...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/26/world/africa/mckinsey-south-africa-
eskom.html)

------
AWildC182
Knew some people worked with them. IIRC they're one of the outfits that
refuses to hire anyone but ivy league grads and as a result, every time you go
into a conference room with them they immediately initiate a dick measuring
contest in one form or another.

They were not well liked...

~~~
nelblu
Had a similar experience with some people I studied with (full disclosure: i
went to one of the top b schools) who ended up going there. I was sitting and
having dinner with them about their internship and how they liked the job etc,
and they seem to be fascinated with how consultants wore 4k+ suits and had
platinum memberships on airlines...

~~~
AWildC182
The airline status is just because they spend their lives flying every week.
More of a curse than a blessing...

------
elliekelly
The big consulting firms provide all of the same services as big law firms and
big accounting firms and to some degree the services of big investment firms.
The only difference is they operate without any minimum standards of ethics or
oversight whatsoever.

~~~
chii
> The only difference is they operate without any minimum standards of ethics
> or oversight whatsoever.

The real question is whether they make more money doing it this way. And I
suspect they do.

------
eigenvalue
It's amazing the amount of criminality that seems to originate in this once
august institution. Repeated insider trading scandals and now this. And the
malfeasance usually stems from the top. I'm surprised they still have much of
a reputation at this point.

~~~
geodel
Well their reputation is mainly among those who also feel rules need not apply
to them.

